
The U.S. Lags in Buildings Made to Survive Quakes. Why? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/03/us/earthquake-preparedness-usa-japan.html
======
gamblor956
California has had dozens of earthquakes in the past few weeks... no damage at
all.

This article is inappropriately titled. The US lags on _retrofitting_ older
buildings to newer standards but that's only because we're don't tear our
buildings down every 3 decades like they do in Japan.

------
pard68
"US" is a bit of a broad term. I have never even experienced an earthquake, so
I would say there is a decent portion of the US that has no need for such,
likely expensive, renovations.

Almost wonder if this it a puff piece like the NYT's bit on 5g a few weeks
ago.

~~~
downrightmike
There are so many earthquakes all the time. We probably were each hit by 100
this year, they just don't have a high magnitude, so we don't feel them. This
has a nice map about hazard areas and other data:
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/anss/](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/anss/)
Yearly overview:
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/hazards/hazmaps/conterminous/ind...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/hazards/hazmaps/conterminous/index.php#2018)
What the individual stations show:
[https://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/operations/heliplot.p...](https://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/operations/heliplot.php?virtual_network=ANSS)

